# Gunnison GPS coordinates



## paddler (May 21, 2004)

Anyone have the coordinates for the Gunnison spar. Thanks 

Mark


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

No...should be in Hiltons or check the Kerr McGee website maybe they have something.

You will need a large boat with long range to get there though. If memory is right its like 165mi from Freeport - on the way to Auger.

Earl


----------



## paddler (May 21, 2004)

I got them. Yeah, it is a ways, but Rick wants to give it a try if the seas allow us to make the run. He lost his DSL connection in the storm, so he could not get it from hiltons web site. The rig is to new to be on the hilton map I have. 

Mark


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Just be carefull, that rig is a long ways out there. 

Earl


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Here they are. Got em off of Hiltons site. 27.22.080N 93.28.302W. approx 133 miles from 
Freeport. Good Luck. 
Bret


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*Gunnison*

The Ocean Star is set to arrive @ East Breaks#688 on Sunday June 6th, which is right next to Boomvang. The altimetry data however doesn't look that great for that area. Gunnison looks more promising.
Tight lines,
Tom Hilton


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*Gunnison*

Howdy,
I just updated my database on the surface platforms and spars in the Gulf, and noticed the #'s for Gunnison posted above were not correct. The corrected position for Gunnison is; 27 18.247 / 93 32.307. Sorry for the mixup (*?!)

Did anyone fish the Spars (either Boomvang, Nancen, Hoover, or Gunnison) this weekend? Would like to see some reports.

All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

tom 
we were headed to gunnison but blew an engine 105 miles out and turned around and fished our way back to port on one engine. we didn't see any boats out in that direction....rick


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*McGolfer*

Rick,
Sorry to hear about your motor problems - hope it's not going to keep you land-bound for too long.
Thanks for the heads-up...I'm trying to correlate the SST and Altimetry data with confirmed fishing reports to create a database for you guys to reference.
All the best,
Tom


----------



## Chumly (Jun 7, 2004)

*Nansen*

We fished Nansen sat. Raise 3 blues live baiting off the buoy. 2 came up and circled a bait about 2 feet away then swam over and did the same thing to another bait. One swam off and the other followed. Both looked about 300lbs. Raised another about 100lbs. It chased a bait but never tried to eat it. Lots of bait around. Guess everyone was full. Caught some nice YFT and BFT, wahoo and dolphin. Water temp 83, no weeds. Late that afternoon the water started getting green.


----------



## Reel Cowboy (May 22, 2004)

Just got project boat up and running and I'm very excited about fishing those rigs. Fished "Tequila" a couple of weeks ago and it looks like I'll have the range without carrying extra deisel. Better take a little extra just in case. Great board!


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

bill fisherman
let us know how the lights worked on the yellowfin...rick


----------



## Chumly (Jun 7, 2004)

*Lights*

They worked awesome! We had all kinds of stuff come up. You could see the tunas come out of nowhere and bust the bait. It definatly draws and keeps them around the boat. We spent Sat nite on the hilltops and after 5 minutes of having them on we had bait and dolphin behind the boat.


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

thanks for the reply. i might have a set of them put on the phat cat while it is sitting on the trailer waiting to be repaired....rick


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Heard a report of only blackfin coming from Gunnison, sounds like a bummer rig. I would concentrate my efforts to nansen if I was a betting man.......lol


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

What type of lights?


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

tex

the lights we are talking about are mounted in your hull and light up the water under your boat. the lights draw bait to your boat and then the predators come to devour the bait and hopefully your offerings. poster on this site chaching sells them and installs them......rick


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Mcgolfer,


When you say you "blew an engine", do you mean something simple like a head gasket or something more serious like a rod through the block?


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Yeah it hasn't been there long enough to attract any fish yet. You'd be better off at the closer in rigs 

Hey Brad, you might mention those transom lights to Capt. John. They might make a very nice addition to the Possession Limit if they work as good as reported. If they in anyway attract flying fish - you know the tuna come right with them.

Earl



BradP said:


> Heard a report of only blackfin coming from Gunnison, sounds like a bummer rig. I would concentrate my efforts to nansen if I was a betting man.......lol


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> Mcgolfer,
> 
> When you say you "blew an engine", do you mean something simple like a head gasket or something more serious like a rod through the block?


i am thinking i threw a rod. i had oil in the cowlling and the motor would start but was clanking loudly. hopefully honda will step up and put on new power head. should know more some time today after they look the engine over....rick


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

BradP said:


> Heard a report of only blackfin coming from Gunnison, sounds like a bummer rig. I would concentrate my efforts to nansen if I was a betting man.......lol


i heard froom a good source that the yellowfin move over to hoover/diana area for the rest of the year....rick


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

mcgolfer said:


> i am thinking i threw a rod. i had oil in the cowlling and the motor would start but was clanking loudly. hopefully honda will step up and put on new power head. should know more some time today after they look the engine over....rick


Sound like reef material to me rick!:rotfl:


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

captain c
the boat is still solid and as it is now i can still run out to fish. i now run at the same speed the possession limit cruises and trolls. besides you may need a place to hang your engines after bps gets through with your boat.....rick


----------



## Mike in Woodlands (May 21, 2004)

Rick,
I hope, with you that Honda steps up. That has been my experience with their other products. Haven't had any issues with my Honda OB.

Am interested in those lights. I just got a "green light" and am planning to try it. I have used one in the past when fishing shallow water.

Mike


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*Brad P*

BradP,
(Quote) - "BradPHeard a report of only blackfin coming from Gunnison, sounds like a bummer rig. I would concentrate my efforts to nansen if I was a betting man.......lol"

Knowledge is a double-edge sword my friend....lol

Tom


----------

